# Web 2.0



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So how many of you use Twitter, Delicious, Facebook, Linkedin, or Myspace types of platforms?

It is amazing to see how technology is changing how we communicate!


Definition of Web 2.0


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

So how many of you use Twitter, Delicious, Facebook, Linkedin, or Myspace types of platforms?

I don't even know what any of those are.:blink:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Delicious, can't say I have heard of that one..


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm on Linkedin , but I don't get much value from it. But I'm not trying to get biz from the net. I belong to BNI, a referral group that meets weekly, and that helps a lot.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I tried to read about the web 2.0 but it is so far beyond my understanding. It sounds like it was more theoretical than anything else.

I have just joined Facebook but have no idea what the benefit of it is.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I have facebook and myspace pages don't think they help all that much (that I've been told anyway), but my website has. It's amazing to me how many people even that come from referrals use the web to check out stuff. (people are telling me about my site when I get there). I worked pretty hard to get my website up in a new format that went online Easter Sunday. I'm still tweaking it almost daily.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

on facebook you could create a biz page and not use your personal page. I biz page I guess you could have your clients become "fans" of the page and continuously update on your schedule, progress of current jobs, maybe offer online postcards, maybe current offers can be sent out to the list.. 

Not sure if it benefits us too much on its own but in combonation with others things it couldn't hurt. I know a lot fo the clients I work for in the re paint world would probably be on FB.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Some are saying that "viral marketing" is the next frontier. Think about it. If you believe that referals are the best advertising, they (facebook, twitter, ect.) are just a high tech form.

Plus you can link them to your website. (inbound links improve your rankings I'm told.)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Some are saying that "viral marketing" is the next frontier. Think about it. If you believe that referals are the best advertising, they (facebook, twitter, ect.) are just a high tech form.
> 
> Plus you can link them to your website. (inbound links improve your rankings I'm told.)


I think you nailed it there! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> "viral marketing"



is that like the swine flu marketing


----------



## Father-n-Son (Jul 28, 2007)

I think there maybe draw back on using facebook and alike. What if a customer gets mad for some reason. We have all had them and no matter what you do, they just are not happy. Now with facebook or what ever, they may post on your page. Will it be nice or not, now thats the question. 
What do you do then? 
By the time you see it on your page. How many people have seen it?
Have they started telling others about it?


You know how the net is, all it takes in one word and your off like a rocket or you can crash. 
Just my thought on sites that people can post messages on about your business.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> on facebook you could create a biz page and not use your personal page. I biz page I guess you could have your clients become "fans" of the page and continuously update on your schedule, progress of current jobs, maybe offer online postcards, maybe current offers can be sent out to the list..
> 
> Not sure if it benefits us too much on its own but in combonation with others things it couldn't hurt. I know a lot fo the clients I work for in the re paint world would probably be on FB.


Honestly I think probably a lot of mine are on there too. I've had a couple of comments about it. I too wonder how much it would help but I guess nothing ventured nothing gained...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Father-n-Son said:


> I think there maybe draw back on using facebook and alike. What if a customer gets mad for some reason. We have all had them and no matter what you do, they just are not happy. Now with facebook or what ever, they may post on your page. Will it be nice or not, now thats the question.
> What do you do then?
> By the time you see it on your page. How many people have seen it?
> Have they started telling others about it?
> ...


Well the one thing with FB is can delte posts as the owner of the page


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Father-n-Son said:


> Will it be nice or not, now thats the question.
> What do you do then? By the time you see it on your page. How many people have seen it? Have they started telling others about it?


Well think about it this way. If someone is that angry and they CAN'T put it on your facebook page, they will find somewhere else to post it, (a forum maybe) and you may NEVER find it until you hear about it through the grapevine!

It also gives you a chance to identify those people and try to make them happy (if possible). If this all happens in front of the customer (on the FB page) it can turn out to be a good example of your customer service skills. 

Like Deach said -- people are walking into his business and mentioning his website all the time. Now imagine if they checked your website, saw that you have a twitter account, and could instantly message someone in your office for a question, a quote, etc... 

There's lots of potential there IMHO! (Full disclosure -- social media is sort of my job) :thumbup:

Clancy


----------

